# Any stories about broken ribs and labor?



## artgoddess (Jun 29, 2004)

I'm 39 weeks and have been fighting off a bad chest cold. Been coughing so hard my Chiropractor thinks I have a broken rib.







And here I was worried about labor when congested. Has anyone else been through labor with a broken rib.


----------



## mamaverdi (Apr 5, 2005)

I think my mom did. My brother kicked her so hard that it fractured her rib.

Have you tried arnica?


----------



## InaX5 (Aug 8, 2007)

Never had a broken rib but I did have bronchitis with ever labour, it kinda sucked, but I got used to it. My goal is no bronchitis this time. But at least you'll have a good story. "...and I did it all with a broken rib!" I dislocated a hip once in labour & I like to through that in at the end of that birth story....LOL... BUT please don't start worrying about that, it's just because I have lose hips & they do that when I'm big & pg.


----------



## artgoddess (Jun 29, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamaverdi* 







I think my mom did. My brother kicked her so hard that it fractured her rib.

Have you tried arnica?

yep, I have the gel and I'll be going to the store for the pellets today.

How was your moms birth? Do you know any details of how the contractions differed from when you were born? Did she make it pain med free?


----------



## simonee (Nov 21, 2001)

Oh dear art I have no experience with this but I will think of you every second and dream of you while asleep (which I tend to do anyway







: )


----------



## artgoddess (Jun 29, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *simonee* 
Oh dear art I have no experience with this but I will think of you every second and dream of you while asleep (which I tend to do anyway







: )









: thanks mama.


----------



## colobus237 (Feb 2, 2004)

No experience...thinking of you.
How does it feel when you have contractions now?


----------



## artgoddess (Jun 29, 2004)

contractions haven't even started. But I'm scared to death of them right now, because I'm in constant pain right now, and a sneeze, coough or burp hurts as much as remember transition feeling like, I just want to die.


----------



## AmazoniaBelly (Jun 19, 2004)

Hi,

I had a fractured rib when I went into labor with my daughter. About 4 weeks before she was born I felt her hiccup...I had a AHHHHHHHH moment ....then I literally fell to my knees as she blasted a kick into my lower rib cage. I actually had to have an ultrasound on my ribcage in order to confirm that it was broken. I remember it was really difficult to sleep after the injury. I am six feet tall and I really didnt show BIG with her...She was stretched out and always more engaged in my rib cage than with my cervix. She must have been stretched out on a lazy boy in there because when she came out...she weighed 9.5 pounds and was 57 centimeters long.

Prior to giving birth I used homeopathic arnica and applied weleda arnica gel to the area twice a day.

Good luck!


----------



## Jane (May 15, 2002)

Have you tried wrapping it? I've had two broken (cracked) ribs, and wrapping them was sooooo much better, for the little things, like breathing.
Wrapping is easy - same way you bind a belly, a wide ace bandage, wrapped barely snug, like an ankle wrap, not too much stretch in the bandage. You can wrap with sports tape, too. Or even a rebozo or ripped up sheet. If you have a pregnancy belt, those work, too, if it's the right size for your ribcage.


----------

